# Stolen Bow



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Be on the look out for a Hoyt Reflex Excursion Bow that simply walked out of my open garage at some point within the last 24-36 hours or so. Went to go put some bags of corn in the truck this evening since I am heading up to the lease tomorrow and I usually stored my bow right next to where I kept the bags of corn. Well, the bow case was not there. Someone came in my garage at some point and walked out with it. Didn't touch anything else. Didn't touch any of the tools or fishing rods all over. Just walked out with the bow case. Had over $100 worth of broad heads in there along with a dozen carbon arrows and other accessories to boot. 

It was not a very expensive bow. But it was my first one I had ever bought and now it's gone. POS scum thieves can rot in hell. I hope they try to use it and it they fall out of a tree doing it. But it's probably already sold for their next crack fix more than likely.

Happened here in Navarre in broad daylight when someone was home. Sad when you can't leave your dang garage open when you are home. Wish I would have walked out and found them in the act. :no:

Right before the beginning of bow season too!!!!!! And no funds to replace at this current time. Pisses me off to no end when you work hard to have others steal your hard earned stuff.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Damn that sucks brother. I have to keep my garage door closed all the time myself. Caught the scumbags Behind me scoping my garage out. Hopefully you'll get it back.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Damn man that's terrible, hate to hear it.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Man that sucks. Thieves piss me off. I've had a kayak stolen from my back yard.....BACK YARD! Just to know that they will come up so close to your home scares me. That's why I keep a loaded 12 gauge by my bed every night. If I catch somebody breaking in they better have a death wish. Really hope you find your bow, I'll keep a look out.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

DUDE,I hope they stick one of them carbons with a new broadhead in there face when they fall out of the stand from 30 ft up!!!I hate a thief!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

What's your draw length and how many pounds you pullin? Hate to hear about your bow and will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

4 years ago I had them walk past the police cruiser parked in my driveway, into my garage while my wife was home and steal 5 4/0's on rods in broad daylight in the hour it took me to get the boat off the lift on the trailer and back to the house. Thought my brother came over and borrowed them. Figured no way someone would walk past the cruiser into the garage in the daylight with my wife home and take them. They did... It's unfortunate that the dog that sat in the back seat of that cruiser didn't get out to meet them in the garage.

Check the pawn shops, craigslist and the flea market. I will keep an eye out over here....


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

BTW, I NEVER leave my garage door open any more. Even when I'm cutting the grass in the back yard I close the garage door. Its too bad we have to do that now, but I guess that's the way it is


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

And...I never leave my front door unlocked, even when we are home. I am amazed at how many people leave their home unlocked all the time, both day and night.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I would be taking a real close look at the next door neighbors and kids.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

The scum just drive around and look for things like that to steal and especially powerwashers and generators. Its a shame but you cant leave anything exposed at anytime cause they will know that you have it and then keep riding buy until they get the 1 minute or less they need to steal it.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry to hear about your loss-- I have a crossbow you can barrow if you want until you get a chance to buy a new one ed


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Hopin4aboat said:


> What's your draw length and how many pounds you pullin? Hate to hear about your bow and will keep an eye out for it.


27" draw and I can pull anywhere in the 60-70# range.



tips n tails said:


> I would be taking a real close look at the next door neighbors and kids.


I know all my neighbors real well and none have kids old enough to worry about. This was someone passing by.

We never usually leave the garage door open for much of anything. But the one time it is, this crap happens.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Sorry for your loss.

Navarre is a scary crime ridden place, 
I would never ever even think of living there. {

PS: Just a little return county ribbing

{
*


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I live in a real Nice neighborhood in Niceville but I have noticed something the last six months or so that has caused me to be careful. We have a few guys riding the neighborhood on days when they know people are putting out stuff for bulk (metal items etc.) pickup. Their trucks will be over flowing with sh!t. 

I have no reason to believe they are up to no good and they are welcome to anything I put out/ I'm just careful about leaving any items sitting in yard or leaving the garage door open when I'm not out there.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Is that your only bow, the one your were going to hunt with this year Telum Pisces?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry can't help you I have a 29in 70# old pse you could borrow if you had to in a pinch if you are interested and in need let me know.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

That blows...keep an eye on Craigslist and your local pawn shops.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> BTW, I NEVER leave my garage door open any more. Even when I'm cutting the grass in the back yard I close the garage door. Its too bad we have to do that now, but I guess that's the way it is


Heck, ya'll know where I live and I still lock all my doors when I'm working in the yard...sometimes even set my alarm!!!!:blink:


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

That sucks!!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss, Telum. I will keep an eye out as well. I would be willing to put into a fund for you to get a new bow. I am sure if we all pitched in, we could have him ready for the start of the season...... I hope you will not miss out, Telum. Good luck, my friend. O*D*W


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> I am sorry for your loss, Telum. I will keep an eye out as well. I would be willing to put into a fund for you to get a new bow. I am sure if we all pitched in, we could have him ready for the start of the season...... I hope you will not miss out, Telum. Good luck, my friend. O*D*W


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Telum I have a old Pearson spoiler you can have it has sight and rest. You'll just need a release and I might have a extra laying around some where along with a few arrows to get you back in the woods. Just pm me if interested.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh it's 29" and 70lb. It has good mojo killed a lot of deer with it too.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I normally have a spare bow and if I did I'd give it to you to use but got rid of it a while back. But do not buy arrows. I have piles of them and I'm sure we can find some that will work for you. Just let me know.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

If there is anything I can do to help, shoot me a PM. O*D*W


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks everyone. I'll probably have a loaner bow from a good buddy. He's only .5 inches shorter on his draw length. So I'll probably be able to make that work to get me out there


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks everyone. I'll probably have a loaner bow from a good buddy. He's only .5 inches shorter on his draw length. So I'll probably be able to make that work to get me out there


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a older Hoyt your more than welcome to borrow if something falls through


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

PM me your phone number and if someone brings that set up into the store get adjusted or something I'll give you a call.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Telum,
I live in Navarre as well and leave my garage open alot during the day when I am home. Not anymore. Those are good pics, I will keep an eye out for a bow like that when huntin this year and will get the word out to hunting buddies as well.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Sucks that we have to react to these type of things, but I'll have video of these scum with motion activated alarms from now on. I'll know the instant anyone steps foot on my property now. They are going to find themselves on the wrong end of a situation if they try this again.


----------



## fwbfishhead (Feb 4, 2009)

http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/spo/4052888051.html 
you may wanna check this out


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

fwbfishhead said:


> http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/spo/4052888051.html
> you may wanna check this out


 
Man that looks close for sure.


----------



## fwbfishhead (Feb 4, 2009)

i sent telum a Pm so hopefully he sees it and also i have the picture saved in my phone if he needs it for some reason if he cant see the one on craigslist ill text him the pic


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



flukedaddy said:


> fwbfishhead said:
> 
> 
> > http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/spo/4052888051.html
> ...


Thanks, mine had black grips and a few other differences. Crazy how many reflex bows I've seen for sale recently.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like same case and arrows, same number of arrows even, however it is not the same bow. Definitely worth looking into. They could have several stolen bows and may mix and match equipment. O*D*W


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I could see someone selling theirs and upgrading to yours. I hate to see it. Kunta Kinta them suckers JMO


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Looks like same case and arrows, same number of arrows even, however it is not the same bow. Definitely worth looking into. They could have several stolen bows and may mix and match equipment. O*D*W


+1 yup...... Do bows have serial numbers? Do you register them like firearms? Stupid questions I am sure, just curious.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Looks like same case and arrows, same number of arrows even, however it is not the same bow. Definitely worth looking into. They could have several stolen bows and may mix and match equipment. O*D*W


Yeah, that's an older reflex with different cams and a few other differences too. 

More than likely, the scum will sell it and the person the buys it will try to get it set up for them. I have the local archery shops on alert too. 

Thanks everyone for continuing to keep an eye out. Every little bit helps.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I could definitely see someone upgrading and selling theirs. that is always a possibility. But, more than likely it was someone trying to feed an addiction. O*D*W


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> +1 yup...... Do bows have serial numbers? Do you register them like firearms? Stupid questions I am sure, just curious.


Yes they have serial numbers. But stupid me didn't have this one written down. I have serial numbers for just about everything else I own. Just not this item.

If I had a serial number, it would go in the national database. And it's law in most states that a pawn shop has to submit a list of items to local LE with the serial number of items. Local LE has someone that runs those numbers against their database and hope for hits. It happens all the time.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



flukedaddy said:


> fwbfishhead said:
> 
> 
> > http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/spo/4052888051.html
> ...


Thanks, mine had black grips and a few other differences. Crazy how many reflex bows I've seen for sale recently.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a bow you can hunt with, completely rigged & ready........... I will be hunting with my crossbow this year.... It's no Matthews but your welcome to use it for the season til you find something you like.... It has killed many deer for me, especially in Kansas.... let me know Telum...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

no woryz said:


> I have a bow you can hunt with, completely rigged & ready........... I will be hunting with my crossbow this year.... It's no Matthews but your welcome to use it for the season til you find something you like.... It has killed many deer for me, especially in Kansas.... let me know Telum...


Thanks, I have a loaner in my hands right now and it should work for me to get me through the month long bow season. I'll be down in Disney for a week of bow season:cursing:. So it should get me through till rifle season opens up. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.

Unfortunately, without a serial number or some other identifying marks...the bow is gone. Wouldn't take much for manufacturers to add serial numbers to all high ticket items. Stamped or molded in and not just printed on paper labels. I certainly would be willing to absorb the couple of extra bucks added to the item's price to cover manufacturer's costs.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Disney? During archery? WTH?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Disney? During archery? WTH?


The things we do for our kids, right!!!!! I must love them or something. Let's just say, I didn't pick the dates. :whistling:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: We are going next year, during archery:thumbdown:


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Yes they have serial numbers. But stupid me didn't have this one written down. I have serial numbers for just about everything else I own. Just not this item.
> 
> If I had a serial number, it would go in the national database. And it's law in most states that a pawn shop has to submit a list of items to local LE with the serial number of items. Local LE has someone that runs those numbers against their database and hope for hits. It happens all the time.


I'm sure you have thought about this but did you contact who you bought the bow from to see if they had the serial numbers listed. If it was from a store then they may have something and if from an individual maybe they have a receipt or know where they bought it from and can help out. Just a thought you may not have thought of.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



fla_scout said:


> Telum Pisces said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they have serial numbers. But stupid me didn't have this one written down. I have serial numbers for just about everything else I own. Just not this item.
> ...


I bought it used.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks to a great friend, I am back to slinging some arrows again.


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

I own the same bow,got a new string on it at broxans and he had another one there. not a common bow these days,might want to stop by and check it out.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

vicious circle said:


> I own the same bow,got a new string on it at broxans and he had another one there. not a common bow these days,might want to stop by and check it out.


I was just in there on Tuesday giving them a description of it and to be on the look out. When were you in there?


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> I was just in there on Tuesday giving them a description of it and to be on the look out. When were you in there?


 yesterday


----------

